# ODB - Extended socket



## phaxtris (May 26, 2022)

ODB, one day build? Just a thought

Ok on to the task at hand, making a new 1 5/8 extended socket, also know as a "horse c...",  Why? I don't know, construction workers I guess? 

Anyways, myne has grown legs since the last time I had to use it...terrible I know...BUT on the positive side this means I get to make a really nice one...I've always wanted to make a real nice one, one with minimal wobble that would hopefully last a good while....or at least until someone decides they like it better than I do

So here it goes, just a random piece of pipe about the right size cut to a random length about the right length, a real expensive socket cut in half, etc etc

And yes I know that it will probabaly break, they usually do eventually, not a big deal, just weld it back up and your back in buisness...at least it'll look pretty until then


----------



## Chicken lights (May 26, 2022)

Nice work!! They do make extra deep sockets but not that large, they come in handy once in a blue moon


----------



## phaxtris (May 26, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Nice work!! They do make extra deep sockets but not that large, they come in handy once in a blue moon



Thanks! depends what you do! they are a necessity for standing buildings, i just havent stood many lately, and the ones i have used the more standard small anchor with 1 1/4 nut...and that extend-o socket is still around....darn, because its ugly!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 26, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Thanks! depends what you do! they are a necessity for standing buildings, i just havent stood many lately, and the ones i have used the more standard small anchor with 1 1/4 nut...and that extend-o socket is still around....darn, because its ugly!





They do make up to 1-1/4”, if you want a pretty one

It’s interesting what other trades use, I saw a funky pry bar today, close to six feet long with a duck bill end. It also looked expensive but for getting steel to move and line up it looked totally worth it


----------



## phaxtris (May 26, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> They do make up to 1-1/4”, if you want a pretty one
> 
> It’s interesting what other trades use, I saw a funky pry bar today, close to six feet long with a duck bill end. It also looked expensive but for getting steel to move and line up it looked totally worth it



Oh thats way to many dollars, and still not long enough, and not 3/4 drive, i just have to make a new nice one.....some day

you are referring to what is known as a 'burke bar'....originally more of a form worker kinda thing, but it seems everyone uses them in construction, carpenters, steel guys, form guys, not really that expensive surprisingly, you can pay almost as much for sleever bar as for a burke bar


----------



## Chicken lights (May 26, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Oh thats way to many dollars, and still not long enough, and not 3/4 drive, i just have to make a new nice one.....some day
> 
> you are referring to what is known as a 'burke bar'....originally more of a form worker kinda thing, but it seems everyone uses them in construction, carpenters, steel guys, form guys, not really that expensive surprisingly, you can pay almost as much for sleever bar as for a burke bar


Right, Burke bar, I meant to write that down to look it up later. The jobsite I was on earlier was your typical cluster, 10 white hard hats supervising 6 yellow hard hats. Sketchy as all get out but hey “it worked on paper”.....

Never good when “improvise” and “the complexity of the problem” plus “it should be fine” are overheard from the white hard hats


----------



## phaxtris (May 26, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> jobsite I w





Chicken lights said:


> Right, Burke bar, I meant to write that down to look it up later. The jobsite I was on earlier was your typical cluster, 10 white hard hats supervising 6 yellow hard hats. Sketchy as all get out but hey “it worked on paper”.....
> 
> Never good when “improvise” and “the complexity of the problem” plus “it should be fine” are overheard from the white hard hats



definitely sounds productive


----------



## whydontu (May 26, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Right, Burke bar, I meant to write that down to look it up later. The jobsite I was on earlier was your typical cluster, 10 white hard hats supervising 6 yellow hard hats. Sketchy as all get out but hey “it worked on paper”.....
> 
> Never good when “improvise” and “the complexity of the problem” plus “it should be fine” are overheard from the white hard hats


“it should be fine” is often followed by “oh shit” followed by “who signed off on this”, and then by “the plaintiff claims”


----------



## Chicken lights (May 26, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> definitely sounds productive


I forgot, safety was there in the stereotypical pink hard hat 

(No jabs against women, not my style) 

But safety can go fly a kite for how useful they are


----------



## phaxtris (May 26, 2022)

if there were that many white hats AND safety, sounds like they had an incident and are trying to rectify the situation......however in my experience white hats and safety are usually the only people who don't know how to fix the problem....but they have to be there to take credit and say 'ok, yea do that'


----------



## Chicken lights (May 26, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> if there were that many white hats AND safety, sounds like they had an incident and are trying to rectify the situation......however in my experience white hats and safety are usually the only people who don't know how to fix the problem....but they have to be there to take credit and say 'ok, yea do that'


Yep 

I knew it was one of those rare times to not run my mouth, the white hats and safety only add more stress 

The icing on the cake was when safety said “be careful!” during a move, oh gosh good thing you said that otherwise the whole job would’ve burst into flames

But hey I’m just a dumb truck driver I’ll just watch from over there


----------



## Dan Dubeau (May 26, 2022)

Great job on the socket.  I had to make a special one for my oil pressure sensor for my Gm 5.3 last year.  It's nice being able to make you own tools when you need them.  It was easier making the socket than getting the damn sensor unplugged.


----------



## phaxtris (May 26, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Great job on the socket.  I had to make a special one for my oil pressure sensor for my Gm 5.3 last year.  It's nice being able to make you own tools when you need them.  It was easier making the socket than getting the damn sensor unplugged.



oh i know of this sensor, i have lent out my ls oil sender socket to a few buddys with ls swaps, what a terrible spot, and what a silly design that you need a special socket for, impressive that you made your own! kudos !


----------



## Dan Dubeau (May 27, 2022)

That was the first job I made on my tormach, as the sensor puked not long after I brought it home (thankfully it didn't go during the move).  I wired it temporarily to get it done.  Just a piece of pipe with the hex CNC'd in front and an old 3/8" drive socket welded in the back.  I made it to fit the new sensor in my hand, but couldn't get it to fit the sensor on the truck until I bored out some more clearance inside. It's handy saving sockets and wrenches for stuff like this, I've made a few custom tools like that over the years.


----------



## Six O Two (May 27, 2022)

That socket extender looks great!

I'm going to venture that my musical tastes are different than most on this forum but for me, ODB will always mean Ol Dirty Bastard .


----------



## Clipper (May 27, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I forgot, safety was there in the stereotypical pink hard hat
> 
> (No jabs against women, not my style)
> 
> But safety can go fly a kite for how useful they are


BE NICE! After 3 Red Seal trades I went back to U of A for a OHSE Cert. Mostly common sense for people with construction/industrial experience. 
Toughest part of the job is push back from the white hats who don't seem to be able to read their own safety manual and forget the cost of training a new guy/girl.Then there's the yahoos who have "always done it this way" and end up getting dragged out of confined space or similar, like falling off an excavator boom trying to grease a pin.

The "pink skid lid" is something that shouldn't be allowed. Young person finishes school, hops over to BCIT or similar, does 2 years and becomes a Safety Officer. They go to a shop or work site and don't have a clue about common practices  of the trade; all they know is the Company Safety Policy; maybe.
They should be spending 6 months hands on site specific training so they might just become someone who can contribute to solutions instead of quoting The Law.
Interesting job; there's usually people who have the time to explain bits about their trade and answer your "stupid" questions.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 27, 2022)

We have made several extra long sockets, 15" or so, 3/4" and 7/8". They were for spring loaded tightners on combines.


----------



## Susquatch (May 27, 2022)

I hate combines. They are black holes for work and money. The more work you do on them and the more money you spend, the more work and money they need.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 28, 2022)

No, No, Susquatch you are looking at combines all wrong. They are glorious machines designed by a demented engineer. They somehow suspend a bolt in mid air then build a big thrashing machine around this bolt, that later the nut falls off halting production. You then have to tear apart most of the machine to get at said bolt. All this and more, nowadays you get to spend close to a million bucks for one of these grain harvesters. If your lucky it's only  sensor that went bad, stopping production and a call to the dealer to send out a tech guy with a laptop to diagnose and maybe order the part you need, much to expensive to keep sensors in stock. Oh ya the service tech is on the clock at $150 an hour. 

Oh was that a bit of a rant and major derail? Sorry to all. Glad i'm retired and only deal with cows now.


----------



## Degen (Jun 2, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> No, No, Susquatch you are looking at combines all wrong. They are glorious machines designed by a demented engineer. They somehow suspend a bolt in mid air then build a big thrashing machine around this bolt, that later the nut falls off halting production. You then have to tear apart most of the machine to get at said bolt. All this and more, nowadays you get to spend close to a million bucks for one of these grain harvesters. If your lucky it's only  sensor that went bad, stopping production and a call to the dealer to send out a tech guy with a laptop to diagnose and maybe order the part you need, much to expensive to keep sensors in stock. Oh ya the service tech is on the clock at $150 an hour.
> 
> Oh was that a bit of a rant and major derail? Sorry to all. Glad i'm retired and only deal with cows now.


Sounds like the car engineers changed jobs..........


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 2, 2022)

Degen said:


> Sounds like the car engineers changed jobs..........



Hey, be nice! That hurt!


----------



## Degen (Jun 2, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Hey, be nice! That hurt!


I thought I was nice, didn't mention any names....,but since you brought it up, its nice to see car engineers understand how the rest of us feel....


----------



## DPittman (Jun 2, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> No, No, Susquatch you are looking at combines all wrong. They are glorious machines designed by a demented engineer. They somehow suspend a bolt in mid air then build a big thrashing machine around this bolt, that later the nut falls off halting production. You then have to tear apart most of the machine to get at said bolt. All this and more, nowadays you get to spend close to a million bucks for one of these grain harvesters. If your lucky it's only  sensor that went bad, stopping production and a call to the dealer to send out a tech guy with a laptop to diagnose and maybe order the part you need, much to expensive to keep sensors in stock. Oh ya the service tech is on the clock at $150 an hour.
> 
> Oh was that a bit of a rant and major derail? Sorry to all. Glad i'm retired and only deal with cows now.


Ha ha I had an uncle that always blamed the design problems of combines (or any farm machinery) on "college boys" . He was certain that some of the design issues was the result of a lack of common sense and real life experience that could only come from a newly graduated "college boy".


----------

